# Knitting Stores in Phoenix/Sun City Area



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,
I will be visiting a friend in Sun City AZ in March and was wondering if anyone knew of any good yarn shops in the area? Anyone close, want to meet up?


----------



## skeinstress (Jun 24, 2012)

Arriving in Scottsdale for the month of April. Would love to hear about any shops you may find. Thanks!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't miss Knit Happens @ 8100 E Indian School, Ste. 105 in Scottsdale! Phone is: 480-941-3898


----------



## Nannanna (Jun 16, 2011)

Just arrived in Surprise last week and found out that
Dragon Fly Yarns on Bell is closed and Needlers Nest has
only embroidery supplies....no longer carries yarn.
I am also looking for other LYS in the area.....


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Sally's Knit is in downtown Glendale but its small.. Nothing else on this side of town now.. Have to go to Bonnie's in carefree.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a great shop in carefree called Bonnie's yarn 37555 hum rd 480 595 7229 not too far from sun city about 20 to 30 minutes and a great town to browse and have a great lunch.


----------



## Brendasuer (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a new store
12805 W Beardsley Road
Suite 102
Sun City West
open 10-5 Tues- Sat

They carry quilting fabric and YARN. I knew that Dragonfly was looking to sell the store, but was surprised that they
went out of business.
My friend bought yarn at the new store and said that they were very nice. She would go there again. I haven't stopped by yet.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone--I now have 3 places to explore. You guys are the best!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Oops--duplicate post!


----------

